# Orijen....your reviews please...



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey all...
Lola, my 6 month old LC bitch is currently being fed Royal Canin mini Junior and Pedigree chum canned loaf..this is what the breeder had been feeding her...we have had her 4 weeks now.
I'd like to change her food in the next few months, so i'm doing a bit of homework and sending off for samples.
I will keep her on the Royal canin for a while yet as I bought a big bag (didn't come in small, which would be handy for toy breeds!) and I don't want to waste it!
I got a sample of Orijen puppy in the post today and Lola has eaten some of it and seems to like it.
Any of you have your babies on this brand? what do you think of it? it seems like a good one from what i'm reading online? 

Thanks in advance!

Kerry & Lola x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Orijen is defo a good quality kibble.
Grain free and no crappy fillers.

I feed Acana which is made by the same company and has pretty much the same ingredients just slightly lower in protein, plus it's all life stages.
My 3 do great on it.
Their poos are a lot smaller and less stinky too after switching from RC aswell.


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

My bassett and chi are on it and its awesome. They do really good on it.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Orijen is an awesome dog food..unfortunately, Bella could not handle it. I gradually switched them over and of course Bella picked out all the new food and left the old. She ended up having blood in her stool. I called the vet and he said it was probably from the food change. I am not for sure exactly what caused it, but the lady at the pet store I got it from said that maybe there was too much protein in it for her?? I have no idea if that's true and I am not bashing Orijen at all. I know that it is an AWESOME food It just didn't work for Bella. They loved it though that amount of time that we tried it..Haha


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

My Leila was on it and she loved it and did great on it. NO problems whatsoever. 
I did end up switching her to Taste of the wild, but only because I can get it here and had to travel a bit to get the orijen.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

hey thanks guys for all the replies...it's on my list as a possible food for Lola in the future...will get samples of Acana and Ziwipeak too...so your views on these would be great! ;-)


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

my three thrive on Orijen 
they love all the varieties and i love it as i order it online and it gets delivered within a couple of days. no lugging heavy bags home from the store for me!
a large bag lasts a long time as they only need a small amount each meal.
it's great quality too.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey is free fed with Orijen and has ZP for her meals. I can hear her snacking late at night on the Orijen She just loves it. Although she would prefer the ZP I think. But I already feed more then they reccomend on that. She only poops once per day at 5PM or pretty close to it.


----------

